# Molly- 4 year old female, Colorado Springs CO



## krLX450 (Jan 18, 2011)

My family and I have come to the very difficult conclusion that it is time to find our awesome dog, Molly, a new and more rewarding home. Molly was purchased from a great breeder in California and has been raised in a home with three boys (ages 4, 6, 9). She really is a part of our family and is my youngest sons best friend. She is very friendly with people, and great with kids of any age. 

I never registered Molly with the AKC because I never cared about papers, just that she was from a healthy and stable blood line. I have all the papers given to us from the breeder and can pass that information over private message or email. 

Molly has no current health issues, she was spayed earlier this year and is micro-chipped. She was trained by a reputable K-9 trainer for a month (she stayed on premises) and is great on a leash. This trainer is also willing to meet at his training facility in Denver and show prospective families some of the things she was trained on. 

Unfortunately our living situation is not ideal whatsoever for the high drive, and incredibly intelligent dog that she is. I am gone for extended periods so she does not receive the exercise and stimulation she needs and deserves for months at a time. We are also moving out of state within the year, and do not know what our living situation will be where we move next. However the biggest issue is our relatively small backyard with other dogs on every side of our fence. Molly does fine with other male dogs, not too well with other females, and not well at all if there is a dog on another side of a fence (that she can't see through). Earlier this year she actually broke one of her bottom canines off on the fence when another dog was outside, but this dog had been to our house and Molly played great with him in our backyard. 

This has been a very difficult decision but it is one that is best for both Molly and my family. Please contact me with any questions, or if you know anyone that might be interested in giving her a more fulfilling home.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

She's a great looking dog ... best of luck finding her a great home ... I am sure you will!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you bought her from a good breeder, have you contacted them and asked for help rehoming?


----------



## krLX450 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have not contacted the breeder. Unfortunately they live approximately 1500 miles from where I currently do.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've arranged a volunteer transport for one that far through rescue to get her "home" to her breeder, because it was the right thing to do. It can be done. Your breeder might also know someone in your part of the country looking for a dog like yours.


----------

